# Weather November 2013



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Rain & high winds ... Last I heard about 40,000 folks are out of power in the area.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This morning its 37F and raining, suppose to be a high of 43F . I wish this weather would just give up and give us snow already. It's not normal to not have snow yet. Plus if the temps don't drop and we don't get snow deer gun season is not going to be good this year.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

19.4 degrees. Calling for two cm of snow. Not much at all. The temperature isn't bad, just the windchill makes it feel about 5-7 degrees colder than what it is. So much wind!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We were in the 70s today ...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh you just hush Miss Sundancers!  Its snowing lightly here. I wish the guy the old man ordered wood from months ago would get busy and get it delivered here already! We can't get federal wood cut permits anymore because of the emerald ash borer beetle. The permits for state is for tree tops after a logging company has gone through a section. Means all we're getting is punk wood, birch, some pine, and a tad bit of maple. Other than the maple, nothing to heat the house well and for long during the winter.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW!

Hope they get that wood to you soon.

On a side note: They are calling for us to get out first snow next week ... will see.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Guess the old man finally talked to the guy he ordered wood from today. Suppose to have 12 full cord (log size) to pick up Thanksgiving weekend. Now we have to have someone else with a log truck pick it up for us.  Friend of ours has a log truck and will pick it up for us which I appreciate but its also another added cost we didn't need. Then the guy still gets his full amount for the wood that normally is delivered by him!  Another weekend gone by and the hubby didn't cut any wood this weekend either (his son was here to help with it today too). Wasn't happy to come home from work to find no added wood sitting in the yard. We burn a good 20 cord with the longer cold winter months we've been having the past few years. The 7 cord of punk short burn wood we have right now isn't going to cut it! Lack of motivation to get the wood done because he works this week and then taking off to "camp" for a week. Expects me to stay home and tend to the homestead like a good little wife. Okay for the gander to have time off away and enjoy life, but not the goose.  I never said I was a compliant person however.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It's 60 in portion of Texas, but that's pretty cold even for November. I went to the bank and had to run the heater for the first time. 

It smelled terrible.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Woke up to snow here in West Virginia today.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We had snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alright... it only lased 30 minutes and it melted as soon as it hit... BUT it was snow. lol 


Jinx for when we get hit hard ...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

7Chicks, you have heard of people having a Pool Boy?! You need to get yourself a Wood Boy!!!!
I am a wimp in the cold, so I feel your cold!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

19 this morning and the heater won't shut off. Ugh I can just see my propane dwindling away  I was hoping to get through the month but doubt we'll make it past the next 2 weeks tops.


----------

